# Help needed injured pigeon



## smithy007 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi All

I hope you will be able to help me.

A couple of weeks ago there was an injured pigeon in my garden. His (I'm guessing on sex) wing looked out of place and he couldn't fly. Rather than leave him to the cats and my dogs I popped him in my green house.

I checked his wing and as it would flex out then back in I thought maybe just a sprain. There was no damage that I could see.

Our local RSPCA were overloaded with lambs (due to recent bad weather) and wouldn't look at the bird.

He has been there for two weeks being feed and watered, I have tried my best to leave him alone so as not to upset him.

In the last couple of days he's tried to fly but is still having problems with his wing. And not the best idea when in a greenhouse.
He get about a foot or so off the ground but that's it. Then he just goes back to waddling about.

My question is do you think he will fly again?
If not, how best should I look after him? 
I'm willing to give him a home (if you could point me in the right direction of where to get one) and look after him.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Thanks Ruth


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ruth,

It is hard to tell whether he will fly again or not, one of ours had a broken bone sticking out through his wing, it was so worrying that the vet considered amputation but then filed the bone down and tucked it under the skin...that pigeon flew again.

Where in the UK are you? There might be a sanctuary near you that would look at the wing for you. If you decide to keep him there are often aviaries for sale on e-bay...but he would need at least one other pigeon for company! 

Is he a feral or a woodie?


----------



## smithy007 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Feefo

Thanks for the reply. I'm based in the Isle of Man with only the MSPCA (RSPCA equivalent).
There are no pigeon racers, keepers etc that I can find on the Island so stuck trying to get help on my own.
I check e-bay and see what I can pick up, hopefully he will fly again at some point.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for caring for the injured pigeon.
You should capture him and make a through inspection on his body to find out if any bones are broken.
Set him up in pet carrier or big cardboard box for the start.


----------

